# Q: Sapele for handle material



## Steve Smith (Aug 10, 2016)

I have some fantastic quilted and "ropey" pommele sapele that I want to use on a skinner project I have going. I'm wondering if it needs to be stabilized or if it is good as is. I rather doubt it will get used in the field, but in case it does should I throw it in some wood hardener or just oil it up and be done.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/pommele-sapele.26000/


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2016)

I have moderate experience with sapele making humidors and jewelry boxes. I have no idea how well or poorly it would hold resin but as figured as that is my guess is it won't absorb it very well - but that is just a guess. Try it anyway. I wouldn't sell anything to someone that could be used outdoors in a wet harsh environment without at least trying to stabilize it. Maybe someone has experience with stabbing sapele and it will remove the guesswork. 

You're an accomplished woodworker so you probably already know sapele is prone to tearout, and I never had any as figured as that so I imagine it will be worse. I'm working on a project using highly figured beeswing narra and the tearout is pretty bad even with a scary sharp block plane. Good thing I hadn't sized my thickness close to final or I might have had to scrap it and start over. 

One thing you might try - take a small piece of it and see how well it absorbs tung oil or BLO. If it does, that might be a good indication of how well it will absorb resin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 10, 2016)

Following as I have recently bought a nice board.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 11, 2016)

If you want to cut off a piece and send my way I will gladly try to stabilize it and send back to you. You cover shipping, I give up resin in quest to add to my list of what will and will not stabilize. I suspect will not take much but worth a shot. Only be stabilized by vacuum in cactus juice but hopefully work well. Maybe a pro with a high pressure system be better at wood like this.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 12, 2016)

@Chris S Sounds like a good deal for both of us. How about I send you two sets of scales; one set you can send back to me and one you can keep or sell?

sapele is a fairly lightweight porous wood so I wouldn't be surprised if it takes it fairly well.

Since I got you on the line I'll ask you this: I see on texasknife.com they offer stabilized bocote. bocote is so freaking oily I wouldn't think there would be a point to stabilizing it on the grounds of making it less susceptible to water damage. Does it make a difference for water resistance, or does it have a positive effect on making it more resistant to color change when exposed to UV radiation? I love the color of fresh milled bocote, but have but so disappointed when it changes to the muddy hues.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll take you up on that offer be fantastic. I'll private message you my address. 

As for the other topic I have a piece Bocote sitting in my shop very dense and oily have not tried to stabilize but may give it a shot. I believe it would help with the colorfastness To a point however no matter the species of wood or what you do eventually the sun will take its toll and change the colors. To keep the Colors for as long as possible stabilizing should help plus using a finish coat with UV inhibitions would give it the best chance. Also maybe keep them in a sheeth with a cover over the top to help shielded from the sun.

Stabilizing wood for me is about providing an end product which is less prone to movement and water absorption. If you're making a knife to be used in any environment I would think a stabilized handle would be preferred to an unstabilized wood except for woods which are naturally very dense and oily. 

As woodworkers we always seem to try to deny the truth of the wood, it is going to move and it is going to change colors.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 15, 2016)

@Steve Smith Just wanted to let you know the scales arrived safe and sound today. I will be putting these in oven tomorrow to begin drying. After that in the chamber to stabilize. Will let you know when done. They look great and excited to see how much juice goes into them.


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 15, 2016)

@Chris S. That was pretty fast. I'll be curious, as well, to know how much they can absorb.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 22, 2016)

waiting with baited breath! im gonna have to try and find some of this wood!


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 23, 2016)

@Brian M I got lucky on my score. I don't often venture into Seattle to go to my favorite local lumber store, but that time I went for something else I saw a stack of it on some carts and I had to have it knowing that this type of figured lumber rarely pops up except at Gilmer. I kick myself for not buying more of a nice pommele bubinga board I saw there years ago.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 27, 2016)

@Steve Smith The Sappele just came out of oven. The scales started at 2.23 oz and after stabilizing ended up at 3.49 oz, took in 1.26 oz, just over half of the starting weight. Suprised took so much as seemed fairly dense but took a good amount. I will get these in mail Monday for you. Just PM me your address and will send back.


----------

